# aide application remote pour ipod touch



## julien_89 (14 Août 2008)

bonjour, je viens solliciter votre aide pour m'aider a comprendre comment utiliser et éventuellement parametrer mon pc afin d'utiliser l'application "remote" telechargée à partir de l'ipod touch grâce à l'app store.
Mon problème est le suivant : lorsque que je met en route l'application remote pour ajouter ma bibliotheque itunes , cette dite application me fournit un code à 4 chiffres qu'il m'invite à saisir dans itunes mais malheureusement, aucun appareil n'est détecté en wifi donc je ne peux saisir le code.. mais le plus étrange c'est que mon pc est connecté au meme reseau wifi que mon ipod touch (32Go) puisque que je peux naviguer sur internet avec mon ipod touch et avec mon pc..(mon pc etant connecter a internet en wifi).

pour ce qui peuvent m'aider je vous donne ma configuration :

pc sous windows vista 32bit
itunes 7.7.1.11
ipod touch 32Go avec maj 2.0 téléchargée sur itunes meme quelques mois auparavant mais mnt je suis en 2.0.1.
internet en wifi avec une freebox ( v5)


ps: jai déja desinstallé et réinstallé itunes et remote (sur mon ipod)  plusieurs fois deja mais en vain..

Pour ceux qui peuvent essayer de m'aider je vous en remercie dejà d'avance.

a+ . Julien.


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2008)

Quand ton touch te demande de saisir le code sur iTunes, ton touch doit apparaître dans iTunes (comme si tu le synchronisais) tu cliques dessus et là tu pourras saisir le code.


----------



## cl97 (19 Août 2008)

ca vient peut-être de ton firewall
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1741


----------



## iota (19 Août 2008)

Salut,

dans les préférences d'iTunes, onglet *Avancé*, catégorie *Général*, il faut que la case *Rechercher les télécommandes iPhone et iPod Touch* soit cochée.

@+
iota


----------



## geoffreydaniel@hotmail.co (26 Août 2008)

julien_89 a dit:


> bonjour, je viens solliciter votre aide pour m'aider a comprendre comment utiliser et éventuellement parametrer mon pc afin d'utiliser l'application "remote" telechargée à partir de l'ipod touch grâce à l'app store.
> Mon problème est le suivant : lorsque que je met en route l'application remote pour ajouter ma bibliotheque itunes , cette dite application me fournit un code à 4 chiffres qu'il m'invite à saisir dans itunes mais malheureusement, aucun appareil n'est détecté en wifi donc je ne peux saisir le code.. mais le plus étrange c'est que mon pc est connecté au meme reseau wifi que mon ipod touch (32Go) puisque que je peux naviguer sur internet avec mon ipod touch et avec mon pc..(mon pc etant connecter a internet en wifi).
> 
> pour ce qui peuvent m'aider je vous donne ma configuration :
> ...


 
Voilà... je pense avoir trouvé la solution, dumoins dans mon cas (mais pile poils le même soucis que toi à priori)

Pour résumer ma situation:

Le jour où j'installe l'application remote, effectivement, aucun problème, l'ipod apparait, je rentre le code et là, je me dis, trop fort les ap comme celle là, ils sont fort chez MAC.

Et puis, après une mise à jour, plus rien ne fonctionne!!!
Mon ipod reconnu avec le cable mais pas en wifi... rien faire, je reste avec ce code sur mon ipod et rien ne bouge au pc (win xp et itunes 7)

Je vérifie ce que je trouve sur les forums et... non ce n'est pas mon pare feu, tout est bien réglé. L'option rechercher les télécommande est cochée... et itunes réinstallé... rien y faire.

Miracle enfin.... Dans "edition" puis "préférences" en dessous de l'onglet partage, il me parle d'un service bonjour qui ne serait pas bien installé.
Renseingnement pris, ce service est lié avec tout ce qui concerne le partage de fichier. En réinstalant itunes comme proposé ca ne marche pas. finalement sur le site Mac, je trouve un petit fichier 'bonjour.exe", je l'installe et ..... tout refonctionne!!

Sous l'onglet partage, j'ai maintenant diverses options mais surtout, quand je lance l'application remote, effectivement, mon ipod s'affiche...... et je peux enfin mettre ce fameux code!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Bienvenu sur iGeneration. Tu devrais contacter l'administrateur du forum pour modifier ton pseudonyme. Utiliser ton adresse mail est déconseillé. Tu risques d'avoir du Spam.


----------



## beenouze (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même souci avec l'app "Remote" mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la soluce (pas de bonjour.exe pour moi puisque sous OsX 10.4) :

En effet, impossible de voir l'icone Remote dans un onglet APPAREIL sur la gauche dans iTunes bref, je reste dans limpossibilité dentrer le code à 4 chiffres donné par liPhone.
Je pense que ça coince avec la communication en mode WiFi le paramétrage visiblement.

Une idée ?

Je précise que liPhone nest pas branché en USB au MacBook à ce moment là, mais ça ne change rien malgré tout.

Merci bien pour vos lumières ;-)


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Pas de souci chez moi avec l'iphone. Mais au moment d'entrer ce code, je crois qu'il était branché à l'iMac.


----------



## beenouze (27 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Mais au moment d'entrer ce code, je crois qu'il était branché à l'iMac.


Tu es sûr de ça ?


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Quasiment. (même si c'était à l'heure de l'appéro )
Essaie, tu verras bien !


----------



## beenouze (27 Août 2008)

C'est déjà fait mais il n'y a que l'iPhone qui apparait, avec son contenu, pas de "Remote" en vue, donc pas de possibilité d'entrer le code...

Dommage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Tu as bien la toute dernière version d'iTunes?

Peut-être que ton firewall est trop strict? Essaye en activant le partage web pour voir si ça ne réglerait pas le problème...


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Ou jette un oeil *ici*


----------



## beenouze (27 Août 2008)

Yep, Asticoboy, j'avais trouvé et lu ce fil mais rien à faire...

merci  je laisse tomber


----------



## beenouze (27 Août 2008)

Enfin, c'est tout bon !!!

En fait, pour que le WiFi soit reconnu entre le Mac et l'iPhone il faut bien penser à déconnecter la prise ethernet le cas échéant (c'etait mon cas).

L'icone Remote est montée de suite sur itunes et une fois le code entré, ça roule du 1er coup !

J'espère que ça servira à d'autres.

Merci bien


----------



## metalucas (15 Mars 2009)

alors la un grand merci a toi !!!
il suffit en effet de déconnecter le ethernet


----------

